# Dew Claws removed? WHY?



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

OK why do people remove the dew claws on puppies? My poodle never had his removed when he was a pup and when I asked my vet about it he said it wasn't necessary. I am just curious as to why it is done. Is it required for showing?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

No it's not required for showing. It is done traditionally in a lot of breeds because dew claws can and do get caught in brush and that's NOT a pretty sight. It is usually done at 1-2 days old (the claw is not very well developed at all then) or it is sometimes done on older dogs (usually when they are getting spayed or neutered). My general rule is if they were removed as tiny pups, great; if not I leave them alone unless they are really floppy.

Personally both of my goldens had their dews removed as tiny pups. I wouldn't have removed them as older pups/dogs, but I kind of like not having them (I get jumped on by a lot of dogs and the dews do have a tendency to really do a lot of damage to me!).

Recently some people are claiming that dogs use their dewclaws a lot in agility type events. I don't know how much they do or not. Not having dewclaws hasn't slowed Ruby down one bit in agility. Also some people say that dogs use them for holding things when chewing. Well nobody told Ruby she needed dewclaws for that either! She is a champion holder of chew objects.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply (I knew I could count on you). When I had my poodle neteured at 6 months and asked the vet about it he seemed like he really didn't want to do it. Seems to me it is just one less nail to clip and I would be for that.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Goldenmom is right. Especially in the hunting breeds, the dew claws tend to get caught up . It is a bloody painful mess. It is best to remove them at birth reguardless of the breed. They are a nuissence, but nothing more. I breed cockers and have the dewclaws immediately, and know first hand one of my pups wnt on to be a very agile dog. She has ribboned in several agility trials. It obviously didnt slow her down!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Like many things it is a personal choice. Some will remove dewclaws to keep them from getting caught and torn. Some will leave them for better agility.
There are breeds that have double dew claws.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I wish our little dog snickers had hers removed they grow full circle and grow back into her leg if you dont catch her and trim them every couple weeks . Which if she knows you planning to trim them she disapears in a flash


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

starjj said:


> Thanks for the reply (I knew I could count on you). When I had my poodle neteured at 6 months and asked the vet about it he seemed like he really didn't want to do it. Seems to me it is just one less nail to clip and I would be for that.


I really don't like to do it in a 6 month old pup either (especially if they are tight). We have far more problems with those incisions than any spay or neuter incision. They are at the right place to get licked (and licked and licked). We usually try to keep them bandaged until the stitches come out (not the easiest thing to do in an active dog).


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

We have a Catahoula hound that is having alot of trouble with his. But the vet told us he really didn't want to take them off cause he knew our dog would never leave the surgery sites alone.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

I do the rears but not fronts, many consider the front dewclaws to be 'thumbs' and I'm sort of in that camp. Rear dewclaws on the other hand often aren't well attached, and flop around. Puppies are often born without the rears as well. I've never had any problems with dewclaws in any dog, even one with rears.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

2 of my more recent dogs came to me with them removed,I never had previous dogs missing theirs. However, My male Min Pin that still has his managed to break his nail close to the leg end on the dewclaw on both sides at different times in the last year or so. It was very sensitive/painful for him! Probably like breaking a finger I guess.
(He is also the most active dog I have ever had and runs like a nut around the yard. I dont know how he did it, but if there was ever a candidate for having them removed he would have been..


----------



## Dee (May 12, 2002)

I was excited because the breeder called me to tell me my puppy had been born (at the time I was looking for a toy parti poodle, black and tan) She called me a few days later to tell me she died of shock while being docked and having the dewclaws done. I didn't realize they could die from that.

My Shih Tzu has them and they don't bother her.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Dee sorry to hear about your loss. I think any dog can die under gas maybe it was that and not shock.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Usually there is no anesthesia involved when docking tails and removing dews on a 1-2 day old puppy. It is extremely uncommon for a pup to die from these procedures, but I'm sure it could happen.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hubby wants to have Brawn's rear dewclaws removed when he is neutered next week. Brawn is 9-10 months old now. We weren't able to have this done sooner due to all his health problems and I do worry about having the dewclaws removed. He has two on one foot and one on the other. They are extremely floppy (so floppy it seems they're held on only by the skin) and the nails tend to grow extremely long and curling. He is an extremely clumsy dog so hubby is very worried that Brawn will rip one of his dewclaws. 

I hope we are doing the right thing.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My vet recommended removing the big rear dew claws on one of my dogs. He said there's an little artery that runs there and probably twice a year someone brings their dog in after it's torn off the dewclaw and lost a lot of blood.


----------



## Dee (May 12, 2002)

starjj said:


> Dee sorry to hear about your loss. I think any dog can die under gas maybe it was that and not shock.


Three day old puppies are docked and dewclawed without any pain killers. The idea is quick and it's over. Kinda like dehorning a goat.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Ravenlost said:


> Hubby wants to have Brawn's rear dewclaws removed when he is neutered next week. Brawn is 9-10 months old now. We weren't able to have this done sooner due to all his health problems and I do worry about having the dewclaws removed. He has two on one foot and one on the other. They are extremely floppy (so floppy it seems they're held on only by the skin) and the nails tend to grow extremely long and curling. He is an extremely clumsy dog so hubby is very worried that Brawn will rip one of his dewclaws.
> 
> I hope we are doing the right thing.


I don't mind doing dews like that in an "older" dog at all. If I had a Pyr type (that I wasn't going to show-those dogs HAVE to have them), I would definitely remove the rears, but would probably leave the fronts.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

My little Coton De Tulear has his front and rear dew claws. The fronts aren't much trouble except that I have to remember to clip the nails as they grow very quickly!

But the rears are trouble. I really wish the breeder would have removed them at birth. We recently had Bisou evaluated and are keeping him intact, so our dilemma is-do we go through the trouble/risk of putting him under just to have those silly things removed?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Dee I did not know this. I actually thought (before I got my poodle) that they were born with short tails. I have dehorned baby goats but I never knew dogs went through this without being put under.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Ravenlost said:


> Hubby wants to have Brawn's rear dewclaws removed when he is neutered next week. Brawn is 9-10 months old now. We weren't able to have this done sooner due to all his health problems and I do worry about having the dewclaws removed. He has two on one foot and one on the other. They are extremely floppy (so floppy it seems they're held on only by the skin) and the nails tend to grow extremely long and curling. He is an extremely clumsy dog so hubby is very worried that Brawn will rip one of his dewclaws.
> 
> I hope we are doing the right thing.


I would definitely have loose floppy dew claws removed. They are likely to get caught and damaged or even torn off - much worse than a simple removal. 

I am a dog groomer with over 30 years experience grooming, breeding and showing dogs. I don't mind tight dew claws much, but people do tend to forget to keep them trimmed and I have seen them curl around and grow back into the toe, esp. in hairy dogs. They can be a problem grooming a long haired dog too - I have to be careful not to catch them with a comb or scissors. Generally I prefer to see them removed on tiny puppies. I never had a pup have a problem with dew claw removal or tail docking. 

Tight dew claws in the front aren't a big problem on most dogs. Loose dew claws are troublesome and I would recommend having them off when the dog is neutered or spayed. If there is little attachment, it won't be a big deal for the dog and a LOT more comfortable than if the loose dew claw is caught on something and injured later. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Dee said:


> I was excited because the breeder called me to tell me my puppy had been born (at the time I was looking for a toy parti poodle, black and tan) She called me a few days later to tell me she died of shock while being docked and having the dewclaws done. I didn't realize they could die from that.
> 
> My Shih Tzu has them and they don't bother her.


That would be very unusual - I've had them done on both large and small breeds for over 30 years and never had a problem with any of the pups I either did myself or had my vet do. 

I'm very sorry that the baby was lost, but I would think it very rare, to the point where it was likely something was wrong with the little one. Most puppies I've helped with were more upset that someone was holding them still than the procedure and were nursing again in a few moments.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

I agree with Granny Carol, that is odd. Donuts to dollars there was something else going on. Although, if this pup was struggling, the stress COULD put him over the edge. I had a pup this litter (black and tan) die 3 days after her docking. Dont think it was just the docking that did it. Deffinately wish I hadnt done it. I guess hi-insite is 20/20.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

True, I wouldn't dock or declaw a pup that wasn't robust, it's not worth the risk. It's not that big a deal if they reach adulthood with dew claws and long tail.


----------

